# High velocity blower



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello! Can anyone recommend a decent high velocity blower for my dog that does not cost $500?!


----------



## Bayou (May 16, 2016)

Can't recommend but I've been checking out the metrovac air force commander, variable speed. I don't want to spend $500 either and amazon has the metrovac for $188. It seems to get good reviews and lasts forever.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Bayou said:


> Can't recommend but I've been checking out the metrovac air force commander, variable speed. I don't want to spend $500 either and amazon has the metrovac for $188. It seems to get good reviews and lasts forever.


I think this is the one I have and it works great. I would recommend it.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Metro air force commander. I have the two speed 4hp but there is another one that is even stronger but pulls more power. The link is to the commander - I use it on 4hp all the time. This thing is great around the house, too. Use it to clean my dryer vent and window blinds, blow cobwebs out of corners etc.

https://www.amazon.com/Force-Commander-2-Speed-Dryer-Motor/dp/B00063KHPE

They are made in USA and have for years. You can buy replacement filters (but the foam filter comes out for easy washing) and motor brushes. They are built to last. They do a great job.

There is another one same company "air force master blaster" but it draws 18 amps so if you have much else on a standard 20 amp home circuit you will be tripping breakers.

You can use the search feature on this site for metro and find all kinds of posts.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have a 4 hp Metro Airforce Blaster that I got on Amazon for around $120. It was originally selling for $166, I saved it to my Amazon shopping list to buy later, and then it went on sale so I bought it immediately! Amazon now has it for over $100 more than I paid for mine.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I've had one for six years and it still runs fantastic.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

NancyJ said:


> Metro air force commander. I have the two speed 4hp but there is another one that is even stronger but pulls more power. The link is to the commander - I use it on 4hp all the time. This thing is great around the house, too. Use it to clean my dryer vent and window blinds, blow cobwebs out of corners etc.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Force-Commander-2-Speed-Dryer-Motor/dp/B00063KHPE
> 
> ...


I'm happy I'm not the only one that has used it for other things. I have blown leaves off the patio with it.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you so much for the recommendations! I will buy the 4 hp metro air force commander!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I usually give myself a good blow off after I do the dogs. This is something you want to use outside. Hair and dirt goes EVERYWHERE.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Sounds good. I have never used a blower to get rid of undercoat - I always just combed and used an equine shedding blade. It really wasn't too too effective!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm a groomer, and a blow dryer is magical when it comes to a dog that is blowing coat. Go outside, and turn that thing on, and blast the coat!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I bought a metrovac n blow, mainly for cleaning my car. The benefit is that it can also be used to dry the dog

https://www.amazon.com/Metropolitan...d=1474808735&sr=1-1&keywords=metro+vac+n+blow

I have to admit, I feel like the blower isn't as powerful as I would expect. It has a 4hp motor, not sure the cfm.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

So...when grooming the dog outdoors, do you blow against the growth of hair while backcombing? And if the dog has been swimming, do you dry them the same way? Where I live, (Costa Rica)it takes days for anything to dry, if at all! Gotta dry my dog after swimming as well as to blow out loose undercoat, otherwise moist hot spots are sure to follow.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes, blow against the grain. I think I have a video of Sage getting blown dry. I'll post it.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sage and the dryer. It's kind of loud, so you might want to turn your sound off/down.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

dogfaeries said:


> I'm a groomer, and a blow dryer is magical when it comes to a dog that is blowing coat. Go outside, and turn that thing on, and blast the coat!


I'm doing this next weekend. I do this every couple months or so.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The air does get warm on these just from being heated up by the motor. Not hot like a hair dryer and even warm it is not that hot (I know because I have used it to blow the loose hair off of me and on my head it is like a scalp massage) Beau LOVES it and will come running when I pull it out. Tilly tolerates itl


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

The blower sounds great I will definitely get one of these. When we did take Max to the groomers I noticed a lot less fur around the house as the blowers do help get rid of those loose hairs by much.


----------

